# Rhino hand grinder grind adjustment slippage



## Thankk (Apr 8, 2021)

Hello everybody. Am I the only one who's struggling when changing the grind settings on ceramic burr hand grinders, like the Rhino? I mean, the slippage on this thing is out of control. If I go for example 3 clicks coarser from tight, then I will have to go 4-5 clicks fine to go back to zero (where did the extra 1-2 clicks come from??!) .

Is slippage supposed to be that bad? How am I supposed to dial in with all that deviation? Does anybody have any tips on how to change the grind settings with a stepped eramic burr grinder (except modding) ? Thanks for any help.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Thankk said:


> Hello everybody. Am I the only one who's struggling when changing the grind settings on ceramic burr hand grinders, like the Rhino? I mean, the slippage on this thing is out of control. If I go for example 3 clicks coarser from tight, then I will have to go 4-5 clicks fine to go back to zero (where did the extra 1-2 clicks come from??!) .
> 
> Is slippage supposed to be that bad? How am I supposed to dial in with all that deviation? Does anybody have any tips on how to change the grind settings with a stepped eramic burr grinder (except modding) ? Thanks for any help.


 When you are tightening up, you don't need to use all your strength. Tighten just until there is no burr rotation (without forcing it), call that 'zero', or fully tight. You might be able to get a couple of clicks tighter, but then you are at zero minus 2 clicks.

I have a Rhino, Porlex & Hario Slim, they all use a similar set up and I have never had slippage on any of them. Once set, they are consistent.

If you have dismantled the grinder, make sure you re-assembled correctly so the detents are positive in feel.

For a given brew size & method, you shouldn't need to be changing setting that often.


----------



## Thankk (Apr 8, 2021)

Thank you very much for your reply. It makes sense to me, it could actually be easier like that. Also, I did dismantle the grinder once because I had to clean it but I put everything back in place the way I was supposed to. I don't know if that messed with the alignment of the burrs anyway. I've been overthinking about it a lot ever since. In any case, your suggestion seems to be solid, I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Im not sure if the Rhino is the same a the porlex but I've known of people using a nylon locking nut if the grind is a n between the bumps / clicks


----------



## Thankk (Apr 8, 2021)

It actually is the same. They've got almost identical burr sets. However, like I said I'm not sure I'm comfortable modding my grinder. At least not just yet at this point.


----------

